# Tyre Pressure



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi all
nearly completed the restoration of my 28 ft GULFSTREAM Sun Stream, it has not moved for 8 months and the tyres are somewhat low on pressure.
they read between 25llb and 60llb , the tyre shows max 80Psi , what should they be? cant find any info in my limited documentation.
(chevy 7.5ltre diesel)

cheers


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Following previous advice on this topic, the best solution is to visit your local tyre fitter, they should be able to give expert advice. Other people may say what pressure they put into their tyres, but are they correct?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

trustharry said:


> hi all
> nearly completed the restoration of my 28 ft GULFSTREAM Sun Stream, it has not moved for 8 months and the tyres are somewhat low on pressure.
> they read between 25llb and 60llb , the tyre shows max 80Psi , what should they be? cant find any info in my limited documentation.
> (chevy 7.5ltre diesel)
> cheers


There has been a lot of talk on RVAMERICA regarding correct tyre pressures and the relevance to blowouts, especially with Michelins.
The general concessus seems to be to run the tyres with 5 or 10 psi of the max stated.
Mine are Michelin Pilot XZA 19.5" with a max of 85psi. I used to run at 60psi as stated on the plate within the coach and have had BOTH rear inners blow, thankfully with no damage and resulting in nothing more than a sweaty 1/2 hours work on my part (why does it always happen on the hottest day in the south of France!? :roll: ). 
After asking advise on RVAMERICA, I was advised that 60 was FAR too low and now run at 80, since when I've had no more problems.
The opinion seems to be that running RV tyres at too low a pressure, allows too much flexing of the sidewalls and can lead to blowouts.


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks zaskar,
two of the six tyres had 60psi so i presumed this may be the correct pressure, but your point about blowouts concerns me , ill try 70psi and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There should be a plate in the vehicle with recommended tyre pressures on it - usually somewhere behind the driver's seat - but make sure it is for the tyres currently on your vehicle. With the previous Good Year RV tyres on 19.5" wheels I ran 80/85 that is close to max. As RV tyres are recommended to be changed every 5-7 years I had a chat with Good Year technical and replaced with a higher load capacity tyre that runs at 110psi max however I run them at 100psi - difference in ride quality has been very noticeable. Think you'll have more problems from under rather than over inflation.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i run 80 front, 90 rear. can't be too far out for you. prob. same tyres.

des


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i run 80 front, 90 rear. can't be too far out for you. prob. same tyres.

des


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

my gulfsream is fitted with small 16 inch wheels just under 8 tonne max weight the vans plate and handbook says to run at 80 whitch is max for them so thats what i do


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

If you look carefully at the sidewall of the tyre it will give you the maximum pressure and the maximum weight for the tyre. If you inflate to no more than 10psi below the max pressure you should be fine.

Dave


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks for everybodys replies
very helpfull


----------

